# NYU Dramatic Writing MFA Fall 2023



## notaprincess

Apps were due yesterday so I figured I would start a thread so we can chat while we wait for decisions to be made! Who else applied? What kind of script did you submit? I submitted a 30 minute pilot. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Chris W

Good luck!

Here's our current acceptance data for the program:


NYU - Tisch Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing Acceptance Rate






22%

Admitted
27   out of   121   Admitted



23%

Waitlisted
28   out of   121   Waitlisted



55%

*Not Admitted*
66   out of   121   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Be sure to log your application with our site when you can so we can improve our data.


----------



## Arthrax

Heya! 

Thank you for starting the thread, I think it's great to have a place to chat  I sent my applications in for the MFA Dramatic Writing and MFA Film (with focus in screenwriting and directing) before the deadline and it's my first time applying. I'm an international applicant based in Wales, UK, and have some decent experience in film (I work as a script supervisor and script reader). For the MFA DW I sent in my 30 minute pilot script, I actually found it quite difficult to write in the US format compared to the UK!


----------



## notaprincess

Arthrax said:


> For the MFA DW I sent in my 30 minute pilot script, I actually found it quite difficult to write in the US format compared to the UK!


Ooh the formatting must have been a pain! Do you have a preference of one program over the other?


----------



## katiebonnie

I actually had no idea the formatting was different haha! (I'm also from the UK)


----------



## Arthrax

notaprincess said:


> Ooh the formatting must have been a pain! Do you have a preference of one program over the other?


It was quite difficult because it was super weird writing in a new format but a lot of research online suggested they preferred US format. I think I'm not 100% to be honest: Dramatic Writing was the first one I wanted to apply for as I've always wanted to write but I'm also drawn to the extra year on the film course and have had some success recently directing. How did you find the statement of purpose? It's a lot to try and fit in in just 750 words!


----------



## Arthrax

katiebonnie said:


> I actually had no idea the formatting was different haha! (I'm also from the UK)


I don't think it's massively different, just some changes in scene headings and writing style (US is more conversational than UK for most general script things. Higher profile writers in the UK have more leeway though from what I've found). How did you find the application? What did you submit? Great to meet another UK applicant!


----------



## notaprincess

Arthrax said:


> How did you find the statement of purpose? It's a lot to try and fit in in just 750 words!


It was the shortest statement I had and it definitely was hard to cut it down!! I was just slowly cutting words where I could for like weeks until I got to exactly 750!


----------



## Arthrax

Quick question I have for everyone about the letters of recommendation: have any one you not had both of yours uploaded yet and/or had any issues with this? I sent both of my letter requests out at the same time, one to my old university lecturer and one to someone I worked with. The person I worked with uploaded it within days of me submitting it (I submitted on the 30th November), but my university lecturer hasn't. I know my old uni has been on strike around the time I submitted so I sent them another email asking and they swore they hadn't even had an email from my/NYU/the portal. I re-sent it yesterday and re-added them as a recommender just in case, and I've heard radio silence back. I spoke to NYU about the hard deadlines for this as I couldn't find anything online, and it was a bit confusing because they said the deadline for Film had passed (it was the 1st) but that Dramatic Writing was for today, the 9th, but that they'll still accept it? I'm a bit concerned that because the request is being sent out to a university email address it may not be coming through somehow. Has anyone else had this issue/not had their letters uploaded yet? :/


----------



## jfjburns95

Arthrax said:


> Quick question I have for everyone about the letters of recommendation: have any one you not had both of yours uploaded yet and/or had any issues with this? I sent both of my letter requests out at the same time, one to my old university lecturer and one to someone I worked with. The person I worked with uploaded it within days of me submitting it (I submitted on the 30th November), but my university lecturer hasn't. I know my old uni has been on strike around the time I submitted so I sent them another email asking and they swore they hadn't even had an email from my/NYU/the portal. I re-sent it yesterday and re-added them as a recommender just in case, and I've heard radio silence back. I spoke to NYU about the hard deadlines for this as I couldn't find anything online, and it was a bit confusing because they said the deadline for Film had passed (it was the 1st) but that Dramatic Writing was for today, the 9th, but that they'll still accept it? I'm a bit concerned that because the request is being sent out to a university email address it may not be coming through somehow. Has anyone else had this issue/not had their letters uploaded yet? :/


I can’t speak to the letter of recommendation, but NYU has been very flexible with allowing me to upload replacement documents after the deadline. I think as long as you get the letter in you’ll be fine.


----------

